# E/M or Pre Op - Procedure Cancelled



## obrien44 (Jul 27, 2009)

The doctor has evaluated a patient for an argon laser treatment, but when the patient is taken to the Laser Room the Laser is not functioning.  Is there an office visit billable or will this be included in the pre op for the procedure when the patient returns on another day for treatment?


----------



## LLovett (Jul 27, 2009)

I think that this would not be billed out of common courtesy, if nothing else. 

I don't see how you could justify the medical necessity of it, it wasn't going to be charged if the laser worked, so why would it be charged since it didn't?

Laura, CPC


----------



## obrien44 (Jul 27, 2009)

That was my gut response as well.  

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 27, 2009)

you can bill it as a cancelled procedure, using the 53 modifier, just be sure to incude a dx code from the V64 category as a secondary dx.


----------



## LLovett (Jul 28, 2009)

Read the definition of the 53 modifier carefully before you consider that option. 

Based on your description of what happened, I don't think that would be appropriate.

Laura, CPC


----------

